# All-Season Runflats, Pirelli vs Continental



## padrel (Feb 12, 2014)

For 225/45 R18 all season runflats, which is better:

Continental ContiProContact SSR all season runflats (V rated)
Pirelli Cinturato P7 all season runflats (V rated)

Appreciate any advice.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

My 2 cents would be for the former. Although I am a fan of both brands for their consistent performance, BMWs equipped in the US with the latter have surprisingly long braking distances. Then again, I have heard of varying consistency in the quality of the former. :dunno:


----------



## After Hours (Nov 30, 2013)

I have Pirellis on my 2014 F31 wagon. I have overinflated them slightly (3 psi front, 2 psi rear) because with the pressures placarded on the door post they are not responsive enough. With the overinflation they make fine street tires. At the limit they are still a bit soft, but the limits are so high that I have no business driving like that on the public highway.

Tire Rack, I believe, tested Michelin Primacy 3 ZP (zero pressure, or run-flat all season tires) and liked them. 

I have no thoughts about Continentals, so that I am only muddying your waters by adding in the Michelins for consideration.


----------



## padrel (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd get the Michelin's but they don't have all season runflats for 224/45 R18. I noticed the inconsistent quality of the Continentals (per the reviews on Tire Rack) and was wondering about braking and handling of the Pirellis, since they seem to be made with a harder compound.


----------



## Ruggernaut (Apr 25, 2014)

I have the P7s on my car. They seem to perform well enough. 
I used another 3 while mine was in for some work, that had the Bridgestone tires on it. They were much quieter. 
If I had to decide today, I would put on the Bridgestones. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## padrel (Feb 12, 2014)

I currently have Bridgestone summer tires (225/35R19Y front, 255/30R19Y rear) which are OEM and covered under the BMW tire and wheel warranty (this has been verified, as I've already had one tire replaced due to a nail puncture). I need all-season replacements, on a separate set of wheels, and the only tires I've found in size 225/45R18 that will be covered under the BMW warranty are the Continentals and the Pirellis. I looked at the Bridgestone DriveGuard tires on Tirerack, but they would not be covered.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

padrel said:


> I currently have Bridgestone summer tires (225/35R19Y front, 255/30R19Y rear) which are OEM and covered under the BMW tire and wheel warranty (this has been verified, as I've already had one tire replaced due to a nail puncture). I need all-season replacements, on a separate set of wheels, and the only tires I've found in size 225/45R18 that will be covered under the BMW warranty are the Continentals and the Pirellis. I looked at the Bridgestone DriveGuard tires on Tirerack, but they would not be covered.


I called my Warranty "Safe-Guard" that I bought from BMW for wheel/tire insurance and they said they will insure any tire I have on the car regardless if it is or not BMW approved.


----------



## padrel (Feb 12, 2014)

Then I should have gotten the same type of warranty you got, because the BMW Tire & Wheel Protection documentation I have clearly states "Tires and wheels will be replaced using original equipment manufacturer (OEM) rims and OEM-approved tires and parts." I'd like to replace my summer tires with Pirelli Cinturato All Season runflats, but I have a staggered setup, and the rear tire (available on Tire Rack, 255/35R19) is NOT OEM approved. I already checked with Tire Rack but will double-check with the dealer today.

None of this would be a big deal, but it looks good that I'll be moving to NC, and summer tires there just aren't safe for year-round driving (which is not a huge concern in South Texas). I will probably get 19" rims and the "OEM-approved" all season tires from Tire Rack and just swap when the seasons change.

Plus, if my wife ever drives the car and has a tire problem, she should be able to get "OEM-approved" assistance from any BMW dealer.


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

padrel said:


> Then I should have gotten the same type of warranty you got, because the BMW Tire & Wheel Protection documentation I have clearly states "Tires and wheels will be replaced using original equipment manufacturer (OEM) rims and OEM-approved tires and parts." I'd like to replace my summer tires with Pirelli Cinturato All Season runflats, but I have a staggered setup, and the rear tire (available on Tire Rack, 255/35R19) is NOT OEM approved. I already checked with Tire Rack but will double-check with the dealer today.
> 
> None of this would be a big deal, but it looks good that I'll be moving to NC, and summer tires there just aren't safe for year-round driving (which is not a huge concern in South Texas). I will probably get 19" rims and the "OEM-approved" all season tires from Tire Rack and just swap when the seasons change.
> 
> Plus, if my wife ever drives the car and has a tire problem, she should be able to get "OEM-approved" assistance from any BMW dealer.


 Do you have "Safe-Guard" as your warranty company?


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

i vote for the contis. no complaints from friends and family that had them stock on their cars, and im happy with the contisportcontact 5 ssrs on my current car. plus they are my favorite tires for my road and mountain bikes.

the pirellis are LRR which make me wary


----------



## padrel (Feb 12, 2014)

LycanNyc said:


> Do you have "Safe-Guard" as your warranty company?


Not that I can tell. Warranty is through BMW.


----------



## padrel (Feb 12, 2014)

padrel said:


> Not that I can tell. Warranty is through BMW.


OK, scratch that. Warranty IS through SAFE-GUARD PRODUCTS INTERNATIONAL, LLC (we're in the process of moving to a new house and I had to find my BMW folder).


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

padrel said:


> OK, scratch that. Warranty IS through SAFE-GUARD PRODUCTS INTERNATIONAL, LLC (we're in the process of moving to a new house and I had to find my BMW folder).


I just double checked and it does say OEM like equipment, so wondering why rep told me on the phone that they will cover any tire.


----------

